
Zuckerberg Warns China’s Censored Internet Could Still Win Out - zachguo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-17/zuckerberg-warns-china-s-censored-internet-could-still-win-out
======
mickotron
As opposed to the Facebook Walled Garden Internet.org? Both bad lol

